
A look inside Globalstar’s plan to build an exclusive nationwide Wi-Fi network - prostoalex
https://gigaom.com/2014/03/17/a-look-inside-globalstars-plan-to-build-an-exclusive-nationwide-wi-fi-network/
======
hackuser
This story is dated March, 2014

